# "Stablecoins are crypto sector's next big bet"



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2018)

An interesting article in the Financial Times

*Stablecoins are crypto sector’s next big bet*

A cryptocoin is pegged to the dollar or some other real asset.

Tether has done this, but many believe that there aren't any actual dollars behind it.

But , a company backed by Goldman Sachs has created the USD Coin which releases third party audits to show that they are fully redeemable.

Not sure that they meet the ideals of the crypto community though.

They charge customers an unspecified amount for paying in USDC






And there might be other fees. 

*What is the revenue model for Circle USDC?  *
_ 


Circle might charge a fee for redeeming USDC for USD. Fees can be found on our . Circle might also generate interest on funds held in the segregated reserve accounts._


Brendan


----------

